# Professor Presas Facebook page



## mtbates (Nov 14, 2011)

Remy Presas Modern Arnis Group on Facebook. Many people have sent me old photos. Please feel free to submit. also, lots of old photos on www.remypresasimaf.com. I've been receiving lots of questions concerning Professors last public appearance in Phila. February 2001. If anyone who was there has some of those photos, I'd love to see them!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks good.  Can't wait to see more old pics of Prof.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 21, 2011)

Out of curiosity and looking at the referenced website url, is this going to be another IMAF??? 

Thank you.


----------



## mtbates (Nov 22, 2011)

nope.


----------



## James Miller (Nov 27, 2011)

Is this event being sponsored be one of the IMAFs? If not why are are you using the IMAF name? Not trying to start problems, just curious?


----------



## mtbates (Nov 28, 2011)

the "IMAF" i'm "using" is the one i've been "using" since april 1989. It's the one the late Grandmaster came to Philadelphia in feb 2001 to ask me to assist him in re-tooling once he beat his cancer. the Hall of Fame was one example.  It's the entity i supported by attending 20 + summer/fall camps in 12 active years before his death, as well as hosting an average of 2-4 seminars per year in that same time period.  It's also the one I believe I was the last one promoted in . Also in feb. 2001 to my 4th level. To this forum as you know, i'm new.  I've never made a big deal of it.  I'm going to take a wild guess, but I trust we've never met. If we have met,please excuse me. I look foreward to it in the future.
thanks for your curiousity.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Michael,

I remember getting an IMAF patch from you circa 1990. I still have it. :0) I also enjoyed some of the great events that you have hosted with Prof. and others. Good to see you here.





mtbates said:


> the "IMAF" i'm "using" is the one i've been "using" since april 1989. It's the one the late Grandmaster came to Philadelphia in feb 2001 to ask me to assist him in re-tooling once he beat his cancer. the Hall of Fame was one example. It's the entity i supported by attending 20 + summer/fall camps in 12 active years before his death, as well as hosting an average of 2-4 seminars per year in that same time period. It's also the one I believe I was the last one promoted in . Also in feb. 2001 to my 4th level. To this forum as you know, i'm new. I've never made a big deal of it. I'm going to take a wild guess, but I trust we've never met. If we have met,please excuse me. I look foreward to it in the future.
> thanks for your curiousity.


----------



## James Miller (Nov 28, 2011)

Thank you for the information. You're right. We haven't met yet. I was hoping to me you at the Modern Arnis Reunion Camp. Unfortunately you left early and I got there late Saturday. Maybe we'll see you at the Balintawak Celebration that Datu Tim is hosting in 2013.


----------



## James Miller (Nov 28, 2011)

BTW if you haven't done it yet, you may want to post this event on www.fmatalk.com
:asian:


----------



## mtbates (Nov 29, 2011)

FS,
Yea, I have mine too. It's been on my stick bag since gas was .90 cents @ gallon. Looking foreward to training w/you this Saturday @ Corsellos in Lansdale, Pa. Perhaps a bite to eat afterward if you're not too busy. I believe one of my senior associates will be there as well. He's a Parker Kenpo person too.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 29, 2011)

Sounds great!! See you then!




mtbates said:


> FS,
> Yea, I have mine too. It's been on my stick bag since gas was .90 cents @ gallon. Looking foreward to training w/you this Saturday @ Corsellos in Lansdale, Pa. Perhaps a bite to eat afterward if you're not too busy. I believe one of my senior associates will be there as well. He's a Parker Kenpo person too.


----------

